# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Malo razmišljam o dojenju

## Kaja

Danima već razmišljam o tome pa me zanima što vi mislite o tome. Radi se o dojenju. Od cijelog svog društva, prva sam ostala u drugom stanju. I odmah sam odlučila da želim dojiti svoje dijete pa sam se u skladu s tim i dobro informirala (jer ja uvijek o svemu želim sve znati). Dva sata nakon poroda dobila sam dijete na prvi podoj, a nakon toga su mi ju odveli i stavili u inkubator na dva dana (rodila se ranije pa je imala mali manjak kisika u krvi). Nisu mi ju dovodili na podoje, a meni su grudi bujale i ... mastitis. Iako sam stalno dozivala sestre da mi pomognu, da mi donesu bebicu ... Tu se našla jedna dobra sestra pa smo muke mučila, razbijale gule, izdajale, vrištala sam od bola (ma kakav porod!!?? OVO boli!!)

Sreta je okolnost što smo sve to preživjele i još uvijek uspješno dojim

E sad. Puna loših iskustava pokušavam "educirati" svoje prijateljice. Dvije su već rodile: prva carskim, a druga prirodnim putem. Ovoj sa carskim sam slala smsove, zvala, slala Rodine tekstove, "možeš ti to, imaš mlijeko, krenut će samo ga malo potakni..." - njena beba je na bočici. Ova druga, usto i med. sestra - dijete na bočici. 

Sad uskoro, treba roditi i treća i to carskim. Pretpostavljam da će i njen maleni završiti na bočici.

Mogu li nekako Rodini letci o dojenju i besplatnom telefonu doći mladim majkama u paketu Sretna beba???

Jako sam žalosna jer one tako lako odustaju jer nisu upućene, a znam da nisu jedine

----------


## anek

Imam i ja takve slucajeve oko sebe i isto tako o tome razmisljam i mislim da nije stvar u neupucenosti, nego jednostavno nekoj odluci koja je podsvjesno donesena vec ranije/da nece dojiti/..mislim i da mnoge zene nemaju povjerenja u svoje tijelo i prirodu /koja je to sve tako savrseno izregulirala.../ ja znam i neke koje misle da je dojenje nesto primitivno i bespotreban davez i gnjavaza, a kao kad das bocicu sve je to na kraju isto, i to ce dijete normalno narasti, pa kaj bi se onda mucile s cicama!? ne znam, to mi je apsolutno nenormalno, iako mi je isto tako jasno da svatko ima pravo na vlastiti izbor......samo zao mi je djecice, zakinuta su u svakom pogledu, a te mame to ne kuze. nema tog adaptiranog koje moze zamijeniti savrseno prilagodjeno majcino mlijeko, i nema te bocice koja moze zamijeniti taj tjelesni kontakt i tu njeznost dojenja..

----------

Ma meni nije jasno nešto drugo - kako se njima da ustajat iz kreveta po noći svaka tri sata ili kako ih već hrane i mućkat adaptirano za bočicu...

Sve i da nisam informirana i da mi nije toliko bitna nježnost i poticanje Karlovog imunitetea, dojila bi iz čiste lijenosti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## renata

anci, ma ja mislim da je vecini zena ispocetka dojenje kompliciranije nego bocica. ono, ak bas imas srece nemas problema s dojenjem, a uobicajeno je da imas, bar neke. sta zene znaju da ce im kasnije dojenje biti totalno jednostavno a bocica komplicirana! ispocetka to jos ne znaju.

a glavni uzroci ne-dojenja su nedostatak educiranosti (mnoge ni ne znaju gdje bi naucile nesto o dojenju, a mnoge ni ne znaju da se o dojenju ipak treba nesto nauciti) i nedostatak samopouzdanja. 

kaja, rodini leci o dojenju ne mogu u paket Sretna beba jer taj paket krsi onaj Kod (medjunarodni pravilnik.... za zastitu dojenja) i taj paket je glavni razlog sto je Unicef devedeset i neke odustao od ulaganja u promociju dojenja i otisao iz hr.

imamo letke, plakate, racunali smo na patronazne da ce nekim sistemom pomoci u distribuciji, ali izgleda da cemo morati smisliti neki brzi put. po gradovima cemo ih valjda pjeske raznijeti po ordinacijama i rodilistima.

inace, jos prije par godina je napisan prijedlog zakona o dojenju, koji bi ogranicio promociju adaptiranih mlijeka i odredio koliko se zdravstveni radnici trebaju educirati o dojenju, koliko se treba raditi na promociji dojenja itd. uglavnom, nesto jako vrijedno za dojenje. ofkors, proizvodjaci adaptiranih su odigrali svoje. zakon jos nije usvojen, a ne znam bas kakva mu je perspektiva  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## renata

hej kaja, sad vidim da si iz vinkovaca
inace je slavonija po nekim statistikama najlosija sto se tice dojenja  :Sad:

----------


## Fortuna

i ja imam puno slucajeva prijateljica i rodbine koje su vec nakon  upale ili mestitisa  odustale jer je to prebolno, prezahtjevno, ne mozedu izac vanka  na miru jer onda mora bit cilo vrime sa ditetom da ga/ju doje, sporkaju majice mlikom koje im curi........ i jos mali miljun  razloga a ovako na bocicu im moze il muz ili mater ili svekrva nahranit dite i blablabla ....... najezim se  :shock: .
 i ja sam za da je najvaznije mlade mame educirat al tesko je prominiti nas nacin razmisljanja i nas komoditet. ako letci ne mogu biti uz knjigu o sretnoj bebi dal mogu biti van knjige? pretpostavljam da se ti pokloncici dobiju u nekoj kesi ili torbi? (tako se ovde dobije u rodilistu pa zato pretpostavljam)
vec sam jednom davno spominjala da bi  mozda najbolje bilo isprintat objasnjenje ( kratko i jednostavno) u vezi dojenja, pravilno  dojenje + nepravilno i onda te stranice (a4 ili a3) plastificirat  i stavit prvo u rodiliste u svaku sobu na zid a onda i u pedijatriji i tamo di trudnice idu na pregled. pa svak u cekaoni bleji po zidu pa ce valjda  mnoge i procitati. 
ja sam se jezila kad  mi je zenska za uskrs govorila da je imala toliko mlika  al da joj nije valjalo jer joj je tako reka pedijatar pa da se izdajala povise sudopera i sve prosipala ( a dite hranila na bocicu umjetnim)
 kad sam joj rekla da je to u krivu bas kao i to da je mogla spremit mliko u zamrzivac zenska je poludila ( a bila joj je baba od 80 i kusur i onda je ona poludila  jer ju unuka nije tila slusat a sad se ispostavilo da je baba bila u pravu)

----------


## renata

knjiga iz sretne bebe je skroz ok. nije u knjizi problem nego u nekim poklonima u kutiji.

ono s pravilima dojenja po rodilistima, mislim da toga ima bar u nekoj mjeri, negdje na zidovima (nisam vidjela ali cini mi se da sam cula za to) ali veci je problem tvrdoca i nezainteresiranost sestara. i neznanje i sestara i nekih pedijatara.
super je baba  :Smile: 

u popisu uzroka nedojenja sam zaboravila onaj komoditet. ali to je drugacija vrsta komoditeta od onog da nam se ne da triput po noci dizat za napravit bocicu. svatko izabire u cemu ce biti komotan, ako shvacas koliko je dojenje vazno neces si tu traziti komoditet.

----------


## Davor

Nemam zapravo što dodati.
Najdragocjenija stvar koja se dogodila u Hrvatskoj po pitanju dojenja u zadnjih cca 40 godina je Rodin SOS telefon. Mislim da bi slijedeća serija majica trebala isticati upravo to.
U UNICEFu sam radio upravo godinu pred zatvaranje i tamo se educirao o dojenju, kodu... 8) Poučen iskustvima od tamo mogu samo reći da je IBFAN-ova regulativa vjerojatan uzrok propasti svih udruga koje podržavaju dojenje. OK, sada sigurno zvučim antiprotivno, ali kad se zagrebe ispod površine onda je to tako.

Zašto IBFAN valja:
Državne regulative unose izmjene u skladu s IBFANovim preporukama

Zašto IBFAN ne valja:
Ne daje ništa osim svog logo-a, kojeg si udruga može... 
Priječi svaku mogućnost financiranja iz izvora koji nisu 100% IBFAN proof
Nije afirmativan - samo ne smije se ovo, ne smije se ono
Nije informativan - ostavlja sljedbenike u vakuumu - znaju što ne smiju, ne znaju provesti ono što žele

To je sve zajedno potpuno u skladu s idejom da se protiv nečega treba boriti, a borba nigdje nije donijela rješenje.

Recimo borba protiv droge: 
Država organizira i plaća ooogromnu konferenciju o borbi protiv droge i time zatuče višegodišnji budžet svih rehabilitacijskih centara zajedno. Odmah potom organiziraju koncert protiv droge na kojem pjeva osvjedočeni okorjeli narkoman... Netko sa strane bi to jednostavno komentirao: "PA ONI IMAJU DEAL SA NARKOMAFIJOM!!!"

Recimo borba protiv terorizma:
...bez komentara...

Recimo borba protiv beskućništva:
...

Recimo borba protiv nezaposlenosti:
...

Recimo borba protiv dječjeg ropstva:
...

 :Sad:

----------


## renata

ja gledam na sve s IBFANom kao samo jedan dio nase borbe ZA promociju dojenja :D

da smo samo sljedbenici ibfana, to bi bilo tak-tak. ali nismo samo to  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

ne postoje sljedbenici ibfana   :Laughing:  

roda, i da nije clanica ibfana, postupala bi u skladu sa njihovim postulatima (i jesmo vec odredeno vrijeme i prije clanstva). 
odbili bi donaciju (kršitelj koda)a od milijun funti pred godinu dana jednako kao i sad   :Laughing:  . i jednako kao i bilo kojeg drugog proizvodaca nadomjestaka za mm   8) 

davor, majicu sa brojem sos-a imamo, onu sa dva tetrapaka na sisama, Mamino je najbolje.

----------


## renata

ok, clanovi  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaja

Ma sve je to meni jasno. I svjesna sam da živim u okružju gdje su ljudi slabije informirani. Hvala Bogu, ja sam naletjela na vas na vrijeme (još u ranoj trudnoći).

Al istvari me nervira činjenica da su te moje prijateljice ČVRSTO odlučile dojiti - pa na kraju nisu. Stvarno sam tu prvu prijateljicu savjetovala do iznemoglosti, ali što je mogu učiniti kad ona kaže da "misli da nema dovoljno mlijeka pa mu da bočicu". Ne izdaja se konstantno nego samo navečer  :shock:  da bi bebač pojeo izdojeno pred spavanje. I normalno da na kraju nije bilo moguće uspostaviti ponudu i potražnju.
Ona mi je na kraju plakala jer "nemam mlijeka". Došlo mi je da ju .....pip...

Trebao bi postojati neki način. Možda u rodilišta i čekaonice postaviti broj "dojenačkog telefona" i naglasiti da je besplatan (možda se i zbog toga ustručavaju??)

Ustvari, ja ispadam glupača i "pametnica", a sve one *dobro znaju* da "jako malo žena može dojiti" i da je boca praktičnija.

----------


## Davor

> ne postoje sljedbenici ibfana


zapravo si u pravu, do sada su svi propali  :Sad:   Čak se i u UNICEFu prave kao da "baby friendly" projekt nikad nije ni postojao.

zbog majica ću te posjetiti  :Laughing:

----------


## Karolina

Sad se nadam da neću ispast skroz glupa...ali svejedno moram pitat, obzirom da je u Slavoniji tako jadna statistika pa pitanju dojenja, jel Udruga ima svoju podružnicu ( ili sl.) negdje u Slavoniji?? Stvarno, jel imate kakve letke ili koji drugi materijal da mi tu po Slavoniji dilamo (premda nisam član). 
Ne želim umanjiti Vaš značaj...ali meni nije bila potrebna ni Udruga, ni forum, ni drugo, nisu me smele ni reklame za adaptirano...dovoljan mi je bio ZDRAV RAZUM u odluci da dojim, kako prije sedam godina tako i sada...
Svejedno...i hrpa mojih frendica ne doji...pa ako trebate nove snage u Slavoniji da rade nešto???? slobodno vičite... Evo tu je Kaja, pa ja... :wink:

----------


## mirjana

Bok Kajo, vidim da imamo 2 stvari zajedničke :D : i ja sam rodom iz Vinkovaca i kćeka mi je Dora :D 

A sad o dojenju: 

mislim da bi patronažne trebale biti educiranije o dojenju (ko o čemu, ja o patronažnoj - zbog nje je D. nije isključivo dojena beba, uspjela me uvjeriti kako MORAM dati adaptirano da beba prestane gubiti na težini  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) i trebale bi umjesto letka u kojem nude popust na adaptirano u Biofarmu dijeliti rodine knjižice o dojenju.

I nažalost, velikoj većini je bilo normalno da sam onda dala bočicu, ali nije im normalno da Dora i danas, s godinu dana još uvijek doji. I samo me u Vinkovcima čudno gledaju ako u kafiću krenem dojiti!

Uf  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kajo potpuno te shvaćam...

----------


## Maja

super za cure iz slavonije, samo nam se pridruzite.  :D  :D ovo me posebno veseli jer smo bas prekjucer pricale kako nam je slavonija "slaba" po pitanju ljudstva. ako cemo letke o sos telefonu dijeliti "pjeske" javim vam se za pomoc. Karolina, odakle se ti javljas?

sto se tice uspjeha u dojenju,  mislim da je tu najvaznija edukacija i podrska. super ako uspije samo uz pomoc zdravog razuma, ali kad nastanu problemi, bilo ragade, bilo mali prirast ili mastitis ili stovec, tesko se izvuci bez konkretnih, prakticnih savjeta. nekoc se znanj o dojenju selilo s koljena na koljeno od mame, bake, cijele grupacije zena, a taj je lanac nazalost pukao. danas ako se needucirana mama nadje s bebom koja je dobila "samo" 500g u mjesec dana, ped kaze dohrana, baka klima glavom i vec mucka bocicu, treba joj visok stupanj edukacije i podrske za uspjeh.

----------


## Fortuna

taj lanac educiranja s koljena na koljeno nije jos skroz pukao kod nas majo i  jos uvik je tako kod roma i rjetko kad cete viditi romkinju koja umisto cice nudi dudu ( upravo sam pisala tekstove o tome na koji se nacin  prenosilo prije i sada o dojenju pa je sve provjereno )
 ako recete nekoj romkinji ili romu da ne zelite dojiti svoje dite ono ce vam odma reci : a sta ce ti onda sise?

----------


## Fortuna

ovo dudu sam mislila i na dudu i na bocicu sa umjetnim mlikom

----------


## Zorana

Jako malo ljudi u nasoj zapadnjackoj kulturi uopce povezuje grudi sa dojenjem. Vecinom svima prvo padnu napamet nekakve seksualne asocijacije. Da ne govorim o reklamiranju i prodaji odredjenog imidza tog dijela zenskog tijela koji industrija namece. Koliko samo zena danas odlazi na plasticnu kirurgiju da bi se povecanjem grudi prilagodile tom imidzu. Meni je to sve veoma zalosno. Jer gdje u svemu tome ostaje prostora za razmisljanje o grudima kao izvoru hrane za djecu...  :Crying or Very sad:  Kaze moj muz da su zene same sebi krive sto dozvoljavaju da ih se tako tretira i sto same sebe tako tretiraju. Ali opet, danas se sve vrti oko love.....ja jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da se ljudi zgrazaju nad dojenjem u javnosti, a obnazene slike zena su prisutne na svakom koraku. I ovo sto je prirodno je nenormalno, a ovo drugo gdje se zena koristi samo radi zarade je ok.

----------


## Oxi

> ja jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da se ljudi zgrazaju nad dojenjem u javnosti, a obnazene slike zena su prisutne na svakom koraku. I ovo sto je prirodno je nenormalno, a ovo drugo gdje se zena koristi samo radi zarade je ok.


Ovo sam si ja slozila u glavi kao odgovor u slucaju da me neko opomene kad dojim sina u parku ili basti kafica. Rekla bih mu/joj da mu sigurno ne bi smetalo vidjeti duboki dekolte neke djevojke, dok kod mene, iako dojim, ne moze vidjeti nista osim bebe u narucju. 
Ali, nikada mi nije trebalo :D

----------


## Kaja

*MIRJANA*



> Bok Kajo, vidim da imamo 2 stvari zajedničke  : i ja sam rodom iz Vinkovaca i kćeka mi je Dora


Pozdrav tebi i tvojoj mrvici.
Što se tiče patronažnih nemam što puno filozofirati. Meni je moja rekla na početku da je moje mlijeko najbolje za bebu i da moram piti puuuno kravljeg mlijeka da bih mogla dojiti.

*MAJA*



> super za cure iz slavonije, samo nam se pridruzite.   ovo me posebno veseli jer smo bas prekjucer pricale kako nam je slavonija "slaba" po pitanju ljudstva.


Mene svejedno ovdje poneki prijatelji od milja zovu "Roda" pa ne bi mi ništa falilo da sam članica. 8) 
Samo recite što ćemo i kako. Skupit ćemo se nekako.

----------


## Kaja

> Što se tiče patronažnih nemam što puno filozofirati. Meni je moja rekla na početku da je moje mlijeko najbolje za bebu i da moram piti puuuno kravljeg mlijeka da bih mogla dojiti.


Zaboravih staviti slikovni komentar na dio sa kravljim mlijekom -  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## happy mummy

> Ma meni nije jasno nešto drugo - kako se njima da ustajat iz kreveta po noći svaka tri sata ili kako ih već hrane i mućkat adaptirano za bočicu...
> 
> Sve i da nisam informirana i da mi nije toliko bitna nježnost i poticanje Karlovog imunitetea, dojila bi iz čiste lijenosti


Jedna moja poznanica (koja naravno svoju curicu hrani na bocicu od 12-tog dana, jer "nije imala mlijeka" kaze:
Bocicu moze dati svatko. ostavis bebu mami, sveki, TM-u, susjedi.... I ti imas svoj "komod" za odlaske u shoping, aerobic, kave... A ne da budem rob   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  i sve moram podredit dojenju svakih-dva tri sata!
 uopce necu trosit rijeci na komentiranje ovakvog stava. samo cu reci da sam do sada se jedini jedan put uputila u grad bez lucije, i sat vremena koliko sam bila sam provela na telefonu zivkajuci je li spava, je li se meskolji, je li place, je li..... i rekla sam nikad vise, nigdje vise bez nje. ja sam samo onda mirna kad je ona kraj mene. pa makar to znacilo u necijim ocima da sam njezin rob kojem je sve podredeno

----------


## Karolina

Kravlje mlijeko, hm... ja UOPĆE ne pijem kravlje mlijeko, a zbog toga nikad nisam imala problema s dojenjem...( off topic - sirove sjemenke sezama sadrže puno više kalcija od kr. mlijeka )[/quote]

----------


## tiaiva

evo vam nekakvi privremeni rezultati moje ankete za diplomski ( nije još gotova i obrađena statistički pa ću ja to onako od oka)
da li ste bili dovoljno informirani o dojenju -  da 99%
na pitanje kao provjeru znanja točno odgovori 60%
razlog prestanka dojenja - premalo mlijeka 60%
                                     - djete bilo preveliko (prestaro)30%

meni se kao osnovni problem čini što kod nas svi sve znaju, pa kako onda educirati tu sveznajuću naciju????
i kao drugo žene nemaju pojma što su to žitarice :shock: ; kad ih pitam kada su ih prvi put uveli ostanu u čudu, tek kada spomenem (kekse, kruh)
e to se jede s 3-4 mj.

----------


## kloklo

Ponekad mislim kako živim pod staklenim zvonom i fakat me šokiraju ovakve izjave  :shock: 
Ja naivčina mislila kako je san svake majke da može biti sa svojom bebolinom 24 sata dnevno, a ono "ne želi biti njen rob"  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Znam, znam...sto ljudi sto ćudi, sto žena dvjesto cica  :D ali uvijek se skoro rasplačem kad čujem takve stvari   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## klmama

kajo i ostale cure, nemojte se čuditi što vam baš sa frendicama ne ide edukacija o dojenju...u principu, to vam može i zeznuti prijateljstvo. 
ako vidite da se ne slažete oko dojenja, puno je pametnije proslijediti broj SOS-a, nažalost. to ja iz osobnog iskustva-susjeda ni uz moju pomoć i hrpe isprintanih tekstova s rode nije dojila niti jedno od dvoje djece ni dana. druga, o.k., ajde, prvo nije dojila, drugo, uz moje tupljenje doji, ali "ne kuži moju spiku da dojenje nije hranjenje"-ima određeno vrijeme za dojenje, ne doji nigdje osim u krevetu, beba pije čaj od rođenja i jede kašice od trećeg mjeseca(s **** mlijekom)da bolje spava-iako joj apsolutno ne trebaju. i ona ne kuži kaj ima tak lijepo u dojenju, njoj je to muka i jedva čeka da prestane.a cura je fakat draga, pijemo kavu triput tjedno, ali ovu temu ne počinjemo  :Sad:

----------


## samaritanka

Bas me zanima kako doci do te KARME koje imaju neke savjetnice za dojenje tako da i one najfustriranije ne odustaju od dojenja. Uci  li se to na edukaciji  za savjetnice dojenja ili se ti poprimi vremenom? 
Ja sa svojim skoro petogodisnjim iskustvom vlastitog dojenja spadam u mnogim ocima nazalost pod "patologiju", tako da i nisam bas neki primjer nego bolje receno "odbijaner".
Ja sam los primjer ne samo za mame nego i za djecu koji odmah doma pitaju zasto oni vise ne doje, a Anna smije dojiti? Tek onda nastupi separacija djece zbog moguce zaraze "dojenjem".
Pitam se uvijek kako nastupiti i imati uspjeha, sto kaze kaja, neuspjeha mi je dosta. To znam kako ide. :wink:

----------


## klmama

:Embarassed:  trebalo je pisati"dojenje nije *samo* hranjenje" :D 
inače, nitko, ama baš nitko, mi nije rekao niti jednu lijepu riječ dok sam dojila lukasa u trudnoći s brunom(iz okoline, ne mislim na vas :D ).
stalno sam slušala kako "kradem bebi mlijeko"   :Sad:  
jedino su moj ginić i tete u vrtiću to primili bez glupih komentara

----------


## anek

..sto ljudi sto ćudi, sto žena dvjesto cica
 :D  :D

----------


## anek

zanimljivo je sto nasoj generaciji /vjerujem da smo sve rodjene otprilike 70-tih godina/ nase mame uopce nemaju pojma o dojenju, sve su uglavnom kratko dojile, ili uopce nisu /cast izuzecima!/, valjda je 70-tih adaptirano bilo "hit" u Jugi...tako da niti od obitelji ne dobivas neke informacije s koljena na koljeno, i svi se non stop cude kako ti dojenje "ide" i "imas mlijeka", kao normalno je da ti mlijeka nestane, da je "lose" kvalitete /?/, da beba pije cajica jer je zedna i jos hrpa gluposti, tak da je ispalo da sam ja svoju obitelj-zenski dio- morala educirati kroz ova 3 mjeseca o stvarima koje sam ja trebala cuti od njih.

----------


## Fortuna

psa boze moj od kad su zene pocele radjat u rodilistima ( mislim da je to bilo negdi oko ili malo prije 1911-e)a ne  kod kuce pocelo se i sa bocicama jer je tako bilo lakse  setrama nahranit puno  beba.
tada su se makle od rodilja sve one zene sta bi bile uz nju i koje bi joj davale savjete u vezi dojenja  i ljecnicima se sljepo virovalo.
 usput je bilo lakse  sirotinji ic raditi ako je netko drugi mogao nahraniti tj dati bocicu bebi a bogatasi su imali zene koje su dojile njihovu dicu. 
industrijalizacija je samo isla u korak sa tim i  zaradila velike pare na svim tim pomagalima, bocicama i spizi.
onda je doslo vrime 70-ih kad su zene tile biti na istoj razini kao muskarci sta se tice odgoja  bebe pa je tako opet ta bocica dobrodosla jer na taj nacin i otac i mater su mogli isto se briniti i hraniti svoje dite.
za vrime svih ovih dogadanja sise su izgubile svoje pravo znacenje i okrenuto je sve  na drugu stranu tj sise su se odmah povezivale sa sexom a ne novorodenom dicom i hranjenjem.znaci u 100 godina se sve okrenilo al zato se nadam da nece tribat 100 godina da se ponovo vrati pogled i razmisljanje na ono sta je prorodno i zdravo za bebu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ispalo da sam ja svoju obitelj-zenski dio- morala educirati kroz ova 3 mjeseca o stvarima koje sam ja trebala cuti od njih.


anek, mislim da je tako s većinom nas na forumu, na žalost.

----------


## Felix

je, je, adaptirano je bilo hit u jugi - moja mama me dojila, ali mi je od pocetka davala i adaptirano (jer je ono kvalitetnije, jace  :shock:  od majcinog, kako mi je sama rekla), vodu, cajeve, a s 3 mjeseca naravno dohrana.

ajd da dodam nesto o dojenju u javnosti. pitam decka sto misli o tome, i veli: to je ok, uopce mi ne smeta. uvijek rado vidim zensku sisu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Nani

> ajd da dodam nesto o dojenju u javnosti. pitam decka sto misli o tome, i veli: to je ok, uopce mi ne smeta. uvijek rado vidim zensku sisu


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Bravo za TM!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> pitam decka sto misli o tome, i veli: to je ok, uopce mi ne smeta. uvijek rado vidim zensku sisu


  :Laughing:   8) 




> je, je, adaptirano je bilo hit u jugi - moja mama me dojila, ali mi je od pocetka davala i adaptirano (jer je ono kvalitetnije, jace  :shock:  od majcinog,


e tu mi je uvijek najjači argument taj da je "napravljeno" za tele koje kroz par dana mora stati na noge, a ne za čovjeka.
Ma šta bi priroda bila pametnija od nas  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------


## Felix

> Bravo za TM!!


moram mu reci za unapredjenje iz decka u muza  :wink:  8)

----------


## Nani

Sorry, nadam se da greška nije velika!  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

ma nije, kakvi, on to skoro vec je samo sto to ne zna   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :wink:

----------


## NICOLE

Samo da nadodam da mene mm čak potiče da dojim u javnosti.Kada Nicole traži siku a to ide ovako : Uzme me za ruku odvede me da negdje sjednem ( bilo doma ili vani ) , popne mi se u krilo  i namjesti se te kaže ti, ti pa mi umiramo od smjeha.Ako smo na nekoj terasi i ja se dvoumim mm kaže : šta se sramiš , daj joj.Naravno da me nije sram ali nekad se samo igra.No kada smo na moru prava smo senzacija jer stalno visimo na siki i onda zaspimo ( sika vani , okrenute jedna prema drugoj i u carstvu snova ).

----------


## kloklo

Joj i meni je to super s dojenjem vani...
Sjećam se kad smo izašli u prvu šetnju, Leo je imala dva tjedna i počne ona plakati, a vani ziiiiiiiima, ona u kolicima (onda još nisam znala za maramu   :Embarassed: ) nedovoljno toplo obučena da je vadim i dojim vani, pa kaj bumo sad...

Velim ja, odi idemo u prvi birc da je podojim i vidim na njemu da mu je je bed..pa joooj, to ti komplicirano, gubimo vrijeme, možda bu joj prebučno ili zadimljeno ili ovo ili ono..pa do doma je samo deetak minuta hoda i tak sam popustila i odjurili smo doma, a ja sam se grizla u sebi jer sam znala da radim krivu stvar   :Crying or Very sad:  

Eh..to je bilo tak samo taj prvi put  :wink: 
Već drugi put se nisam dala smesti i lijepo smo papali van sa samo malo nelagode u pogledu  :wink: 

A već treći put je bilo i meni i gosponu ocu najnormalnija stvar na svijetu i zanimljivo kako od onda uopće ni ne primjećujem druge ljude, ne diraju me ni pol posto  :D 

A njemu sad ne ide u glavu kak je mogao onako reagirati prvi put  :D  i danas recimo Leo malo kenjka vani, ja mislila da je žedna i pokušavam joj dat vode, a gospon otac klima glavom: bože bože, jadno dijete, oćeš joj već jednom dat tu cicu ili te mora moliti još pola sata :D  :D  :D

----------


## lejla

Zamislite sslijedecu situaciju!! 

Ja dovela Omara prvi put da ga pokazam colegama (njemu par cedmica), ponijela kolace oni napravili kafu, caj, kupli poklone ...  Ja jedina zena u cisto muskom okruzenju ... on je naravno svo vrijeme sikio u marami.  :D 

*Komentar:* "Zenama je obicno prijatnije dojiti u osami!!" Ne znam da li je to bilo negativno!  :Confused:  
*Ja:* Meni ne, mi smo navikli!!

----------


## lejla

Primjetia sam da ja dojim u javnosti iz *prkosa* :shock:   :Confused:  , a da ni sama me razumija zasto??

----------


## mamma Juanita

lejla, valjda zato što oni *tebe* pokušavaju uvjerit da bi ti trebalo bit nelagodno  :Laughing:  ...a zapravo *oni* s tim imaju problem :wink:

----------


## JaMajka

I samo me u Vinkovcima čudno gledaju ako u kafiću krenem dojiti!

I ja bih te cudno gledala.... a nisam iz Vinkovaca  :wink:

----------


## Kaja

Off topic:
Pozdrav Otoku! Tko kaže da ima malo Slavonaca :D  :D

----------


## Lilly

> zanimljivo je sto nasoj generaciji /vjerujem da smo sve rodjene otprilike 70-tih godina/ nase mame uopce nemaju pojma o dojenju, sve su uglavnom kratko dojile, ili uopce nisu /cast izuzecima!/, valjda je 70-tih adaptirano bilo "hit" u Jugi...tako da niti od obitelji ne dobivas neke informacije s koljena na koljeno, i svi se non stop cude kako ti dojenje "ide" i "imas mlijeka", kao normalno je da ti mlijeka nestane, da je "lose" kvalitete /?/, da beba pije cajica jer je zedna i jos hrpa gluposti, tak da je ispalo da sam ja svoju obitelj-zenski dio- morala educirati kroz ova 3 mjeseca o stvarima koje sam ja trebala cuti od njih.



Ja sam '75 godiste i mama kaze da je od pedijatra dobila knjizicu u kojoj je svasta stajalo o bebama izmedu ostalog i shema prehrane. Vec sa tri mjeseca se pocinjalo sa necim, nemam pojma s cim, vrlo brzo su isle telece juhe sa povrcem, propasirane pa iz bocice. Moja mama je dojila do mog treceg mjeseca i onda je mlijeka 'nestalo' :D (otishlo u shumu :D) znaci da moja mama nije znala da moze povecati kolicinu mlijeka cescim podojima. Osim toga rekla je da je dohrana svakako pocinjala sa tri mjeseca i da je to tako islo. Njoj je bilo zao da 'nije imala mlijeka' i dojila bi sigurno duze (sama kaze) da je znala da se kolicina moze prilagoditi potrebama bebe.

Mama me uvijek super podrzavala i rado slusala moje beskrajne hvale dojenju, ali sveki   :Rolling Eyes:  

Onda sam kad je malcu bilo 6,5 mjeseci otisla u Hrvatsku vidjeti svoju baku. Tek smo kratko pocinjali sa dohranom a tih dva tjedna sto smo bili dole smo polako skroz prestali zbog raznih desavanja oko nas. Uglavnom, malac je dojio koliko god je htio, baka se smjeskala i govorila neka, tako i treba i stalno nas dvoje mazila.  :Smile: 

Ona je dojila svu svoju djecu koliko su oni htjeli a povremeno i djecu susjeda. Posto je imala puno djece, stariji bi isto dojili kad su htjeli. Najstariji ujak je i sa 6 ponekad htio dojiti a moja mama nije :D. 

Htjedoh reci, prepoznajte si osobe koje su pozitivne i podrzavaju vase stavove za povremeno 'podizanje energije'. A ostale ko sisa.

----------


## mara

Super mi je tvoja baka.

Meni je žao kaj moje bake nisu dočekale Irmu, sigurno bi bile kao i tvoja baka  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamazika

Ja isto žalim što moja baka usprkos dugom životu nije dočekala ni moju ni sestričninu djecu. Mislim da bi bila jako sretna i poticajna.
Inače, što se tiče doživljaja sisa, od kad sam rodila prvo dijete, kad vidim sliku neke žene sa napuhanim silikonskim grudima, prvo što pomislim je "ajme dajte joj brzo donesite bebu, dobit će jadna mastitis" - mislim jedino doba kad grudi tako prirodno izgledaju je onih prvih dana u rodilištu, možda onda ipak znači da je priroda namijenila da dojenje odnosno dojilje izgledaju sexy. Možda da ih ne bi muški napustili nakon poroda kad trebaju pomoć (mislim na neko spiljsko doba).

----------


## zmajić

Mene apsolutno SVI kad čuju da jos uvijek dojim 22 mjeseca staru "bebu" pitaju: "Pa zar ti jos uvijek imas mlijeka?" :shock:  :D   :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Meni sad govore da imam"genetski" mlijeka...ljudi mi daju kompliment tu i tamo   :Laughing:  valjda da im ne odrzim predavanje  8) . Valjda ih selekcijski uzgoj krava na litrazu mlijeka ponukao da tako misle.

----------


## Nika

Ove godine bili mi na auto show-u moja femili i anchie76 sa svojom, dečki su imali oko 15 mjeseci, sjeli mi u jedan od onih kafića i obojica bi cikili u isto vrijeme. 
Tako oni papaju kad skuži anchie da nas svi u kafiću gledaju i nije im jasno - što dojimo tako "veliku" djecu.  

Najjače je kad mi kažu pa kaj još uvijek doji , blabla, meni smiješno kad se sjetim veterana s foruma  - ali uvijek ih moram pitati kak to mislite još uvijek,  :shock: na što ostaju zbunjeni. 


Baš danas čitam dio u knjizi "Prvo djeca" Penelope Leach gdje mi je prekrasno opisano; 

_"Novorođena djeca trebaju slobodno hranjenje. U kulturama gdje ih majke neprestano nose, dojka im je ponuđena ne samo na prvi jecaj, nego često i na prvo mljackanje usnama, prvi znak sisanja šačice, a često i prije toga. Što smeta ako se jedno dijete podoji a da mu nije trebalo, ili mu se ponudi kada ne želi? Prsa njegove majke su mu na raspolaganju i on ih može rabiti kako mu je drago. Na zapadu takav pristup predstavlja anatemu mnogim roditeljima, a svetogrđe njihovim savjetnicima, i mnogo je pseudoznanstvenih mitova koji se tiču dječje probave, kao što je naprimjerice, "prejedanje", koji ističu potrebu za nadzorom dječjih unosa hrane. U mnogim zemljama roditelje se uči da jednom kada se dijete privikne na dojenje ne treba dobivati više od jednog obroka unutar tri sat, čak ni dva, ma koliko jako plakalo, "jer ne može biti tako brzo gladno". S djetetova stajališta - pa tako i s roditeljskog - to je okrutno loš savjet i fiziološki posve neutemeljen.
Dio je savršenstva majčina mlijeka i u tome da bebe ne mogu pojesti previše. Tako dugo dok nema druge hrane, pretjerano hranjenje je nemoguće jer nema prejedanja. Djeca rastu tako brzo da u odnosu prema svojoj tjelesnoj masitrebaju golemu količinu kalorija.Budući da njihova nezrela jetra ne mogu probaviti visokokaloričnu hranu, nego samo mlijeko koje je razrijeđeno te zato voluminozno, unos dovoljne količine hrane doista je udar na njihov novi sustav prerade hrane, tako da su u tim ranim tjednima česti problemi s probavom. No povećanje razmaka između obroka čini probavne probleme vjerojatnijim, jer što rijeđe dijete siše , tim više mlijeka mora uzeti u svakoj prilici da bi dobilo svete kalorije. Dijete koje se hrani prema rasporedu može stalno osjećati nelagodu jer se osjećaj izgladnjelosti izmjenjuje s osjećajem prenatrpanosti. Dijete kojemu je dopušteno da uzme točno onoliko mlijeka koliko želi i koliko često želi, ima najviše prilike osjećati se ugodno većinu vremena."_

----------


## lejla

Prosto nevjerovatno kako se neke predrasude tesko iskorjenjuju!! 
- Predrasuda o kolicini mlijeka
- Predrasuda o _prestanku_ mlijeka
- Predrasuda o kvalitetu mlijeka
- Predrasuda o napornosti dojenja (time ne mislim na trud ulozen na ucenje na pocetku)

Sve cesce imam utisak da se _prosla generacija_ ne da omesti u svojim ubedjenjima jer onda moraju priznati da su pogrijesili.

----------


## Ivana Š.

"Sad uskoro, treba roditi i treća i to carskim. Pretpostavljam da će i njen maleni završiti na bočici

Jako sam žalosna jer one tako lako odustaju jer nisu upućene, a znam da nisu jedine[/quote]" Kaja

Evo Kajo, kasno se javljam na ovu temu, ali dobro. Ja sam ta treća i ipak bez problema dojim pored teškog poroda carskim rezom . Nikada mi nije palo na pamet da odustanem, a sada s Domagojevih 4 mjeseca još uvijek samo dojim. Nekada jesam nesigurna u nekim stvarima, ali neupućena nisam. a ostalima suditi neću jer u njihovoj koži nisam bila.  Neke stvari sam tek sada pročitala. Hvala ti što si me za neke stranice uputila, ali ipak malo vjere nije na odmet. Ovo je pozitivna kritika i ostalim mama. Ja sam da se pomogne budućim roditeljima tako da im se kaže gdje što mogu pročitati, ispriča nešto iz iskustva, ali ipak ih ne bih grdila nakon što odustanu od dojenja jer zapravo mi ne znamo točno njihove razloge. Meni je samo jedna poznanica rekla da nije htjela dojiti jer joj se ne da i da joj je lakše dati bočicu. To je njena, a ne moja stvar. A neke su prijateljice ipak imale i dodatnih svojih problema koji su vjerojatno utjecali na odustajanje od dojenja. Vjerujem da postoji vrlo mali postotak onih koji imaju tjelesne zaprijeke za nastavak dojenje. Moja majka je imala i mučila se sa mnom tri mjeseca. Nakon toga je uvela uz dojenje i bočicu tada sam manje plakala. Inače pazila je na prehranu, nije pušila tada, ali je imala strašne muke na porodu koje ne želim opsivati i posljedice za cijeli život. Ja joj ne zamjeram. Divim joj se što je izdržala gledati me tri mjeseca kako stalno plačem. Ali ja evo, ipak nemam problema s dojenjem.

----------


## Kaja

NIKA: Tekst je stvarno super dobar

IVANA Š:   :Laughing:   8)  Vidiš na nema ništa loše na ovom forumu  :Grin:

----------


## hildegard

Mislila sam da krivo čujem kad je moja prijateljica izjavila da ona razmišlja o ne dojenju jer se boji da joj se budu cice zvisele. Dal se cice zvise ili ne - nebitno. A ako je mama već toliko egocentrična nek misli na to koliko bude njoj pasalo kad joj bude beba visela na cici i svako malo milo se nasmiješila i pogledala ju s velikim toplim okicama.

----------


## Kaja

100 ljudi, 100 ćudi.

Moj Dorić ima 11 mjeseci i još uvijek sisa i jako sam sretna i ponosna zbog toga. Čak, štoviše, sad mi je jako bolesna pa isključivo doji već par dana jer ju grlo jako boli  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Janoccka

Htjela sam otvoriti novu temu, ali mislim da se mogu i ovdje nadovezati. Naime poznanica si je utuvila u glavu da nema dovoljno mlijeka itd. itd..... od prvog dana daje djetetu čaj itd. itd... Ne znam previše detalja, a možda i bolje. Ugl. vrlo brzo je prekinula dojenje a što je najnajnajbolnije u svemu tome mama joj je patronažna sestra!!!! Pa sada vi meni recite, da imate problema, da se nemate gdje informirati (ne znaju svo za Rodu, i ne vise na netu) i da vam patronažna dođe i kaže da se pustite dojenja i date djetetu bočicu što biste napravili?!?!? Ja s njom nisam u takvim odnosima da odem k njoj i odnesem joj tekstove s Rode, u biti sam to prekasno i saznala, ali mislim da bi me blago ispljuvala jer tko sam ja a mama joj je patronažna sestra!

----------


## ivancica

Janoccka, ma nije to usamljen slučaj. Nevjerojatno je koliko su naši zdravstveni radnici needucirani o dojenju. Štoviše zabrinjavajuće, a onda još uz to tebi pametuju jer su oni kao školovani i stručni a ti laik i neznalica  :Mad:  . Meni je tako jedna poznanica koja radi kao sestra na pedijatriji izjavila da je tako i njena mala plakala kao i moj Fran(kad je bio star mjesec dana) jer nije imala *dobro* mlijeko. Pa da mu i ja kao i ona svom djetetu najbolje dam adaptirano jer će inače oslabiti  :?  I što je najgore, cura je mlada kao i mi, nije neka stara ženturača koja se drži škole od prije 30 godina. Hvala Bogu pa sam išla po svojoj savjesti i dojila ga i dalje. Eto sad već skoro punih 20 mjeseci  :Love:  .

----------


## mara

Ja sam se, eto u zadjih par dana susrela sa tri mlade žene (trudnice i majke) koje su mi tvrdile da dojenje dulje od 6 mjeseci nema nikakvog učinka na dijete. Jedna je čak počela raditi sa djetetovih 10 mj. i trenutno je u fazi odvikavanja od cice, kaže da mali stalno plače.... Pa i ja sam se skoro rasplakala  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

To me prije svega čini tužnom....
A rasp..... me kad me takve ženske gledaju "buš ti vidjela kad počneš raditi"

----------


## Kaja

Ma, kakve su to gluposti!! :?   :Evil or Very Mad:  Radim i siskamo punom parom bez ikakvih problema. Kad se hoće - sve se može!

----------


## ivancica

Baš sam se sad sjetila jedne prijateljice koja je s nekih 8 mjeseci njene bebe počela nju odvikavati od dojenja jer kao kako će joj biti kad počne raditi. Uspjela je :/ , kad je mala bila godinu dana počela je raditi, ali mala se i dalje budi po noći i svejedno ne spava a ne doji ju. Neki dan mi je priznala da joj je sad krivo jer svejedno ne spava i koma je na poslu, a ovak je mogla još dojiti. I da, da nije bilo mene i mojih "piljenja mozga" ona bi prestala dojiti još davno prije tih fam. 8 mjeseci. Bravo ja!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

> A rasp..... me kad me takve ženske gledaju "buš ti vidjela kad počneš raditi"


Ja sam MORALA ici raditi kad je mali bio 6 mj... Iskljucivo dojen do 6.5 mj... A dojim ga i dan danas - za par mjeseci 2 god... 

Sve se moze kad se hoce   :Smile:

----------


## mara

ja hoču i znam da mogu  8) 

Ali takve priče su mi   :Sad:  .

Valjd je to zato kaj smo različiti, no nemogu si pomoći da ne tugujem za te male bebice

----------


## Ivana Š.

Opet ja kao čangrizavka. Ma ljudi i meni je teško shvatiti da netko odustaje. Moj Domagoj sa 4 i pol mjeseca opet češće sisa noću, a jedno vrijeme je lijepo spavao. Dok on sisa imam osjećaj da ću zaspati, ali ipak je on mali i to je njegova hrana. No, ne razmišljaju svi kao mi. Neki zaista nemaju pristup netu, a žive i u teškim uvjetima da bi si još i te troškove nabijali. S druge strane kako im nije trošak kupovati umjetno mlijeko. Opravdanje ne vidim ni u vremenu jer više vremena treba da se zagrije bočica. Mislim da ste dobro rekli kada ste naveli da naše zdravstveno osoblje govori krive stvari. Sestre na kraju krajeva nisu doktori, a najčešće se vode za svojim individualnim iskustvom, ali ne sve. Puno žena odustaje u teškim trenucima u bolnici jer nemaju potporu osoblja niti udruge mogu visiti u bolnici nakon poroda. Dojenje nije baš lako, djeca se često puta ponašaju kako bi ona htjela i jedu kada žele, što je meni sasvim normalno, ali neke žene odmah pomisle da im nije dobro mlijeko ili da im je nestalo ako dijete promijeni tempo, duljinu, vrijeme sisanja, a oni samo odrastaju i razvijaju se. Neki jednostavno odustanu zbog raznoraznih utjecaja. A činjenica je da Rodini letci nisu baš dostupni u svim ustanovama u malim sredinama. Na kraju krajeva dojenje je slatko, ali i to je jedna vrsta opstanka i razvoja i stvarno treba biti uporan. I osim letaka trebalo bi voditi seminare, recimo da roditelji iznose svoja iskustva ili mame sa sasvim malim bebama pokazuju direktno na seminarima budućim mama kako se sve može. Nije da opravdam žene koje odustaju, ali treba im taktički pomoći. Žena je u tom razdoblju umorna i osjetljiva i kad joj sjednu na vrat bake, strine, tetke sa svojim teorijama, i nasuprot njima netko poput nas, ona jednostavno ne zna što bi više napravila. Moja majka je rekla da skida kapu svim ženama koje doje i da im se divi kako su uporne dok i rade. Promijenila je mišljenje jer sam joj svaki puta kada me nešto mučilo pokazala vaše tekstove. Ona je to prihvatila, uostalom vidi da joj unuk napreduje i koliko voli tu svoju cicu.

----------


## marta

sestre istina, nisu isto sto i doktori, medjutim ni nasi doktori se ne mogu pohvaliti svojim znanjem o dojenju. em sto na fakultetu o dojenju ne nauce skoro nis, ne smatraju niti da je potrebno.
i potpuno se slazem da je edukacija ono sto nam najvise fali.

----------


## MalaSirena

Evo, ja sam s mališinih jedno 3 mjeseca bila s MMom kod jednog njegovog frenda - frend je medicinski tehničar, a njegova sisterka sestra u Petrovoj (mislim da je na odjelu za bebače, ali nisam skroz sigurna). Mali je tražio cicu i ja mu dam, ćaskamo mi i pita kakav čaj pije,a ja velim da ne pije čaj na što se ona maltene zgrozila da kak to ne dajem malome čaj, da bude dehidrirao i sl.  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Nisam htjela biti bezobrazna jer sam ipak bila kod njih pa nisam ništ komentirala.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kaja

"Rodo"!!!! 
Pošalji mi još onakvih letaka kao što sam dobila kad sam si naručila majicu. Ja ću te letkiće odnijeti kod nas u bolnicu na odjel. Mame će to pročitati.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## marta

Kaja, ako imas printer, mozes letke i samam skinuti u .pdf formatu s portala pa ih printati i nositi naokolo.

----------


## ivarica

Kaja, sasvim slucajno sam tvoj post vidjela, 
mogu ti poslati letke za poznanice i sl, ali ako bi isla u rodiliste, onda bi trebali u rodi dogovoriti neki sastanak sa sefom, a ne samo tamo ostaviti ili ne samoinicijativno printati i nositi, jer necemo imati pojma tko sto koliko gdje.  :D 
cut cemo se oko tog.

----------


## Lu

bas je to cudno sve, i moja mama je nas dojila samo do tri mjeseca a onda presla na tadasnje mlijeko u prahu jer kaze mislila je da smo gladni i da joj mlijeko nije dobro. i danas 27 godina kasnije kad me gleda kako dojim po 1000 puta ponavlja kako joj je zao sto njima informacije nisu bile dostupne i sta nas je tako kratko dojila. a s druge strane moja nona (od tate mama) je dojila preko 2 godine. kako su stariji znali a njihova djeca nisu??!!  mozda instiktivno.  

sta se dojenja u javnosti tice mm-u je to fenomenalno i uvijek kaze kako je ponosan na mene. imam valjda milijon fotki na raznim mjestima. ipak mi je nakomicnije bilo kad sam jednom dojila u restoranu a konobar od neugode nije mogao uzet narudzbu. dakle tako zbunjenu i izbezumljenu facu nisam vidila. bio je tako smjesan. nisu ljudi navikli. ne vide to kao nesto prirodno nego bog te pita sta.

inace u zgb je svijest o dojenju neusporedivo razvijenija. mi smo na godinu dana preselili na more da bebacu bude fini zrak pa tu oko mene jos nisam ni jednu jedinu upoznala koja doji ili je dojila duze od 2 i pol mjeseca. sve kazu nema mlijeka, nije imala ni moja mama i sl. za ne povjerovat. a nije da su neobrazovane babe koje se uopce ne sluze knjigom ni internetom pa im informacije nisu dostupne. mislim da se radi o komodu i da se ne zele ˝gnjavit˝ s tim.  

ja sam inace rodin letak dobila od svog pedijatra u zg. on ih dijeli uvijek pri pregledima. super je. 
a sumnjam da bi u paketu sretna beba mogao biti rodin letak s obzirom na to da i taj paket obiluje reklamama za umjetnu hranu. zato i nismo usli u

----------


## Lu

pobjeze mi post. dakle zato i nismo usli u UNICEF program bolnica prijateljskih djeci. 
tuzno. isto je i sa dm-ovim start paketom. same reklame za umjetnu hranu.

----------


## Ivana Š.

Ma letci Kajo trebaju i u ginekološkim ambulantama. Odatle sve počinje. Kop privatnika sam dobila Rodinu knjižicu. Svaka čast, ali u bolnici ništa. Pomoći ću ti gdje god treba nositi.

----------


## Kaja

ej, javit ću vam se uskoro. pročitala sam post al sad ne mogu pisati. dora je malo živhna

----------


## Kaja

Evo, zaspala je pa se javljam. Ivarice, bilo bi zgodno kad biste vi, kao udruga, razgovarali sa čelnicima bolnice. Stvarno nemam pojma tko je glavni, ali ako želite, rado ću odnijeti letke. Sjećam se da su jedini letci koje sam mogla pročitati u ambulanti i gore na odjelu bili oni o pobačaju i one gluposti o kako i koliko dati umjetnog mlijeka svojoj bebici.  :Sad:

----------


## Janoccka

Nije problem doći do šefa ginekologije ali ne mislim da ću time nešto postići. Ljudi pročitaju letak, ali dođu kod liječnika koji se čudi što dijete od 7 mjeseci još sisa i sl. stvari. Ja sam pročitala letak (pokupila sam ga u ginekološkoj ambulanti u VK bolnici, dakle, letci su prisutni) ali da nisam toliko provela na Rodi vjerojatno bi nasjela na tu i na još mnogo priča. Letak je super ako navućemo ljude na dođu na Rodine stranice, odu na forum i razgovaraju sa ljudima. Ali takvih je ovdje malo. Mislim da je ovdje potrebna malo jača promidžba u smislu javnih tribina i sl. Možda bi jedna od njih trebala biti usmjerena samo na preodgoj medicinskog osoblja, jer tu se već stvaraju prve zablude. Nemojte me pogrešno shvatiti, i ja sam za akciju, i ništa lakše no otići i podijeliti letke, i treba to napraviti, ali smatram da to nije dovoljno. Rodine akcije su prekrasne i zašto se ne bi nešto organiziralo i ovdje Bogu za leđima. U jednom topicu su Rode već pozvane u Vinkovce.................

----------


## cyber shot

Prije svega htjela bih napisati da imam bebicu od 8,5 mjeseci i ja ga dojim s velikim užitkom.
Isto tako, moj stav o dojenju je uveliko promijenila upravo baš Roda.
Iako sam iz Slavonije, moram reći da su moje sve kolegice svoje bebe dojile. Svi smo poklonici dojenja.
E sad, što se tiće bolnice i osoblja (koja je u Osijeku "baby friendly), te patronažne koja me posjećivala, e tu je sasvim druga priča.
Prije svega rodila sam carskim rezom, stvari su se malo zakomplicirale te smo moja bebica i ja ostale 14 dana u bolnici.
Beba je nakon 3. dana od carskog bila samnom non stop u sobi i to s dojenjem postala je prava muka. Prije svega što mi je svaka sestra pričala drugu priču, svaka je davala svoj savjet koji  je uvijek bio u suprotnosti od savjeta od sestre prije, i tako u nedogled. 
Beba je stalno plakala, oni su ga šopali umjetnim mlijekom, glukozom i tko zna čime, pa zatim donosili meni na sisu. Ma živi užas. Jadnik je zapravo bio prejeden!!! Stalno je bio ubljuckan. 
Kad sam izlazila iz bonlnice, jedna mi je sestra rekla da ja Dinu sigurno neću moći držati na sisi, jer voli puno jesti. Bila sam totalno u komi!!!

I na kraju sam se pouzdala u sebe, i USPJELA SAM. Do 6 mjeseca života mi smo isključivo samo sisali,a i danas to radimo s velikim užitkom.
Patronažne sestre čim primjete zelenu stolicu, odmah govore da se uvede adaptirano mlijeko, što također nije potrebno, a većina žena se uplaše da im je beba gladna, i odmah trče u trgovinu po adaptirano.

Jedino tko je stvarno podržavao moju odluku o dojenju je pedijatrica i hvala Bogu da sam baš nju izabrala, te naravno Roda koja mi je uzor od početka moje trudnoće, a i prije.

I na kraju samo da dodam, mene uopće  ne čudi što žene odustaju od dojenja kad im bolničko osoblje i patronažne sestre a nečesto i doktori govore da uvedu adaptirano jer im je beba gladna, jer žena ima "slabo mlijeko", jer uopće nema mlijeka i slične izjave.

Iskreno, da nisam na ovim stranicama dovoljno čitala i pratila sve priče o dojenju i savjete, možda bih i ja odustala od dojenja.

Za mene, dojenje je predivan osjećaj, a da ne pričamo koliko je dobro za bebicu.

----------


## marena

evo ja se moram na ovu temu nadovezati jer naime ja dojim 10.5 mj. moja curica je zdrava i zadovoljna ( dajem joj i dohranu)  :Saint:  ali za  to sam prije svega zaslužna isključivo ja. naime, u mojoj okolini svi rijetko doje ili vrlo kratko tako da sam dobijala svakave savjete... da ne nabrajam. međutim ostala sam uporna i to je najljepše iskustvo u mom životu, iako mi se svi čude- misle da je to zaostalo, a ne znaju da su u biti upravo oni takvi. ja sam čak i svojoj vjenčanoj kumi rekla kad je dobila bebu da je sve to u glavi i da sluša samo svoje srce, a najljepši osjećaj je kad hraniš svoje dijete  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  i ona je uspila tako da mi širimo sada i dalje naše predivno iskustvo.

----------


## Kaja

Ma super je kad si uporan i imaš bar nekakvu podršku. Ja sam u početku dojenja proživljavala jedan svoj privatni pakao (ne zbog dojenja, da me netko krivo ne shvati!) i nije mi se dogodilo: "ostala bez mlijeka od sekiracije", "oslabilo mlijeko",..., a, čuvši da isključivo dojim do Dorinog 6. mjeseca, neke majke su me javno osudile kako nisam normalna.  :? 

Ma živi i pusti da žive. Smatram da nisam ništa loše napravila što nisam uvela vodu kad je Dora imala 3 mjeseca, neke glupe čajeve odmah nakon poroda, dohranu nakon 4. mjeseca. Da se ponovo rodim, opet bih to učinila, i opet i opet, i baš me briga što ljudi misle o meni (što bi moj prijatelj rekao. "Operirala sam se od stidnice"   :Laughing:   Ne stidim se ni sebe ni svog djeteta

----------


## marta

> U jednom topicu su Rode već pozvane u Vinkovce.................


kako to mislis pozvane u Vinkovce? udruga nije neka karavana koja ide tamo gdje nas pozovu da odrzimo predstavu. stovise uglavnom se guramo tamo gdje nas ne bi zeljeli vidjeti. 

pravo pitanje glasi, sto ste vi spremne uciniti u svojoj sredini? imate li vremena, volje, zelje, volontirati i educirati ili se ukljuciti u neki od projekata koje je udruga pokrenula? 

da bi se Rodine akcije mogle organizirati u Vinkovcima moraju tamo postojati i neke clanice Rode. naravno da je najlakse dijeliti letke, ali i to je pocetak.

----------


## Janoccka

Možda sam krivo shvatila ton Martine poruke, ali sada se JA osjećam kao da se guram. 
Ja sam samo upozorila na to što mi se čini kao najveći problem, a nisam htjela umanjiti važnost nijedne akcije, a ponajmanje tih letaka. Kao što rekoh, letci postoje, ali netko mora potaknuti ljude da ih čitaju. Odlazila sam u tu ambulantu svaka tri tjedna tijekom trudnoće i razgovarala sa mnogo trudnica, majki i baki pa sam na osnovu toga i donijela neki zaključak. Vjerojatno će me opet netko pogrešno shvatiti ali tko je tamo neka Roda, ako tako kažu moj liječnik, moja mama, moja baka.....

----------


## cyber shot

Meni je recimo palo na pamet, gledajući reklame Ministarstva zdravstva o lošem utjecaju pušenja, droga, bombardirali su nas onim stvrno groznim scenama uzroka pušenja i drogiranja, zar ne bi se moglo potaknuti nekoga da se daju edukativne reklame o pozitivnosti dojenja?

----------


## marta

ja sam zapravo htjela reci da se ne gurate dovoljno.

----------


## cyber shot

Draga Marta,
ton ti je stvarno bio malo grublji, jer stvarno nitko ovdje ne misli da je udruga Roda "karavana", ali činjenica je da se nečije ideje i stavovi šire tako da se pokuša raširiti udrua u sve dijelove Hrvatske.
Ja osobno vjerujem da bi bilo dovoljno zainteresiranih da se stvari počnu odvijati i u drugim gradovima.
I upravo bi Udruga Roda možda mogla priupitati ljude što misle o tome, pa možda i posjetit koji grad, a onda ćeš se sama uvjeriti koliko nas ima spremnih volontirati, i pomoći drugima savjetima o dojenju, pa i ostalim stvarima.
Stvarno, ne vjerujem da je Jannocka mislila nešto loše.

----------


## mamma Juanita

cure, ma to je marti dio imagea   :Laughing:   :Wink:  .
mislim da je problem sto jako puno forumasica koje (jos  :Wink:  ) nisu Rode imaju sliku o udruzi koja uvijek ne odgovara realnosti.
jer nije Roda neka visoko organizirana institucija (mada tako ponekad zablista  :Grin:  ), nego udruga volontera koje svi mi pojedinacno cinimo.
tako da ako se jedna, dvije, tri cure u Slavoniji npr. odluce aktivirat, to je vec slavonska Roda :D !
i vi ste te koje su onda Roda, a ne da neka imaginarna Roda treba dolazit u Slavoniju i vrbovat nove clanove.
vecina nas u udruzi su zaposlene mame i doprinosimo kada i koliko tko stigne i to na poljima ovisno o interesima.
ako zelite nesto mijenjati, aktivirajte se  :Wink:  (mislim da je to bila martina poruka)...
jer...svi smo mi (ili cemo tek postati)Roda  :Smile:  !

----------


## mamma Juanita

protekle Rodine akcije:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1 

Rodina pristupnica (+ Statut i Vizija):
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221 

ali ako zelite pomoci s lecima ili bilo kako drugacije, uopce nije uvjet da ste clan udruge, 
isto kao sto za clanstvo nije uvjet da se morate odmah bacit na neki projekt, ipak smo mi prije svega volonteri  :Wink: ...i ne grizemo  :Grin:  .

----------


## mamma Juanita

ok, neki i grizu  :Razz:  .

----------


## marena

tek odnedavno sam s vama na forumu i još se upoznajem s vašim aktivnostima, ali moram reći da me sve do sada doista oduševilo  :Heart:  . živim u malom mjestu u dalmaciji i nisam članica vaše udruge, ali imam dosta prijateljica koje imaju djecu ili planiraju ( u tim smo godinama ) pa pokušavam samostalno djelovati na njih svojim primjerom što se tiče dojenja , ali i drugih stvari  :D i moram priznati da žene ( ali i NM ) doista rado slušaju i prihvaćaju dobra iskustva... 
btw moram primjetiti da na hrvatskoj televiziji nema niti jedna emisija posvećena trudnicama, djeci, obitelji uopće ( kao nekada filipove bebe- koje tada nisam pratila jer sam bila cura)  :Sad:   mnoge žene nemaju priliku saznati mnogo toga šta mi ovdje čitamo i takve emisije bi za njih bile izvrsne :D 
rodina akcija za sv. Nikolu je bila super.

----------


## renata

znas sta, marena, ja ti se nadam da ce mamma juanita napraviti niz prekrasnih emisija o rodiljama i djeci i prodati ih htv-u :D :D
inace se htv ne bude bas potrudio oko toga

----------


## mamma Juanita

renata, u nadi je spas  :Laughing:  ..jos ih napraviti, ali prodati  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

..ali nakon vecerasnjeg razgovora me opet hvata entuzijazam  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

a tu je ta karavana. joj marta, marta....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivancica

Gdje ste slavonke voljne za akciju?Ja sam već mjesecima usamljena predstavnica ovih krajeva i jedva čekam nekoga da zajedničkim snagama podignemo tu slavonsku podružnicu! Bila bih sretna da više ne budem sama odavde i da s nekim imam priliku raditi, a posla je puuno!

----------


## Janoccka

Pregazila nas karavana   :Grin:

----------


## Marija

Cure, ja nažalost stignem postati svake pete pa desete  :Embarassed: , pa nikako da se javim na ovaj topic, ali nadam se da dolazim u VK i Osijek oko Nove godine (a da vidite kako mi se familija natrpa u auto s pretjeranom količinom stvari za par dana, bome i ličimo na karavanu...  :Grin:  )

Ako sve bude OK, donijet ću hrpicu letaka i brošura pa se možemo naći i ako imate volje i želje možete ih ostaviti u ambulantama (ja sam zadnji put odnijela neke još pretprošlo ljeto, a u VK idem relativno često, ali uvijek zaboravim ponijeti  :Embarassed: ). Znam da to nije velika akcija, ali mislim da nije loše za početak, prvi korak i tako počinje s edukacijom sebe i bližnjih... A dogodine tko zna, možda se bude organizirao tjedan dojenja i u VK. Ali neću nikog vrbovat, presmotana sam ja za to  :Grin:  

Inače ja sam vam Vinkovčanka i osječka snaha (trenutno u Zg), pozdrav svim Slavonkama  :Kiss:

----------


## Janoccka

Čujemo se preko pp! Nadam se da ce se Kaja i Ivana Š. javiti. Mislim da su i one za suradnju pa bi se mogli organizirati!

----------


## cyber shot

Ivančice, evo drage volje ti nudim svoju pomoć.
Ako hoćeš čujemo se preko pp, pa da vidimo što se može napravit.

----------


## Maja

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
izgleda da ce slavonija procvjetati  :D

----------


## Ifigenija

Cure, molim vas preporučite mi knjige o dojenju. Znam da je bilo riječi o tome na više mjesta, ali ja sam se totalno izgubila. Hvala!!!

----------


## zrinka

meni je ova knjiga super
'the womenly art of breastfeeding' LLLI

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=books

----------


## ivarica

Gorjana Gjuric, Sve o dojenju.
takoder, izdanja LLLI, kasno ti je sad narucivati, stiglo bi za 4-5 mjeseci, ali javi se u rodu, mozemo ti nesto posuditi

----------


## Ifigenija

Hvala, javit ću se  :Wink:

----------


## renata

ja imam the womanly art of brastfeeding za posuditi

----------


## mamma Juanita

za one koje zanima socioloski pogled na dojenje u svijetu nekad i danas, evo dvije jako zanimljive knjige  :Wink:  :

_"The Politics of Breastfeeding"_ 
by Gabrielle Palmer 
i
_"The Milk of Human Kindness: Defending Breastfeeding from the Global Market and AIDS Industry"_ 
by Solveig Francis, Selma James, Pheobe Jones Schellenberg, Nina Lopez-Jones

----------


## Kaja

Ajme, al se zahuktalo   :Razz:  . Evo me, javljam se. Gdje i kada ćemo se okupiti i dočekati "vinkovačku osječanku iz zagreba"?  :Grin:  
Nosit ću letke, radit ću svašta  :Grin:  , amo nemojte vikati. I Marija??? Kad i gdje ćeš doći

----------


## Ivana Š.

Janoccka, Kajo i ostale mame, evo me opet. Bila sam malo u gužvi pred Božić. Još nisam sigurna koliko se mogu angažirati barem trenutno. Volontiram u izviđačima 17 godina i puno svog slobodnog vremena odvajam na tu organizaciju tako da mi nije stran pojam organizacije nečega kao ni Kaji. Sada prije operacije mogu pomoći Kaji oko letaka. Voljela bih da se nas tri i Osječanka (oprosti čitala sam brzo pa nisam zapamtila ime) nađemo i da popričamo o mogućnostima i vremenu. U svakom slučaju u neko dogledno vrijeme mogli bismo se povremeno nalaziti u prostoru jedne udruge, ali to moram provjeriti. Ako bude bilo mogućnosti da Rodine članice vode tečaj sredimo to i preko medija. Ali prije svega, nakon što se nađemo molim Rodino osoblje da nas uputi u to što sve možemo i kako, da ne radimo mimo Udruge. Imam ja tu još ideja, ali molim vas da me razumijete da bih s nekim većim akcijama barem ja morala pričekati dok mi ne prođe operacija i oporavim se, tj. do proljeća, ako sve bude u redu. Smijem li ostaviti svoj broj mobitela ovdje ili...Sve naj za Božić.

----------


## litala

cure drage, zbog novih pravila na forumu, zakljucavam ovaj topic i otvaram vam novi -

_jos malo razmisljanja o dojenju_

pa vas pozivam da tamo nastavite dogovore  :Smile: 

hvala na razumijevanju   :Love: 

cure koje se dogovarate o brosurama i ostalom, molim vas, otvorite poseban topic da se ne pogubimo  :Smile:  hvala   :Kiss:

----------

